# What year is my Wheel Horse?



## uncle buck (Aug 3, 2007)

I have a Wheel Horse with an id of 2110k805
another number underneath it is 28991
Anybody know what year this tractor was made?
Thanks,
Uncle Buck


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

21-10K805, 310-8 Garden Tractor built in 1988


----------



## MikesRJ (Oct 11, 2008)

28991 is the serial number.


----------

